# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения >  Квартиры в Одессе от застройщика

## rurrollbay

«Южная Жемчужина» всегда привлекала людей: теплое море, яркое солнца, богатая история. Жить в Одессе — мечта. А чтобы жить хорошо, нужно купить квартиру в Одессе. С жилым комплексом «La Mer» эта мечта становиться реальностью.

Апартаменты в Одессе должны быть под стать легендам города — шикарными, необычными, с видом на море. Именно такие и предлагает «La Mer». Комплекс строится в живописном районе — на первой береговой линии Тринадцатой станции Фонтана. Здесь издавна селились и строили свои особняки зажиточные одесситы, художники и писатели. Это место просто идеально: море рядом, до исторического центра — 10-15 минут, до знаменитого рынка «Привоз» и Потемкинской лестницы — 5-10 минут. [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] позволият одновременно находиться и в центре жизни и наслаждаться морем. Ну и не стоит забывать, что это лучшая инвестиция.


Какие бы ни выдумали планировки квартир Одесса и тут мы впереди. В комплексе «La Mer» будут апартаменты на любой вкус: от роскошных пентхаусов, до уединенных квартир. Все делается индивидуально и учитываются вкусы покупателей. В чем можно быть точно уверенным — жилье будет великолепным и по настоящему одесским. Апартаменты в Одессе в комплексе «La Mer» просто не могут быть другими. Ведь застройщик — это известная в Украине компания «Интеграл-Буд», которая уже приложила свою руку к обновлению Львова и Киева. В прошлом году компания даже получила премию как девелопер года среди всех застройщиков в странах Восточной Европы.

----------


## LG|IvanM

Спасибо за инфо.

----------

